# Is there a good resource to learn the scientific names of different fish species ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there a good resource to learn the scientific names of different fish species ?

My family and I went to the CAOAC auction today and most of it sounded like I was listening to something in a different language. There were very few that I understood what was being auctioned off ! 

That said, with $20 we left with 10 fish, all of which I know what they are.

BUT - I would like to learn more of the names too, I think it will be easier to understand things over all.

I am familiar with Fish Lore, and use that often. But are there others ?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

planetcatfish for all your bottom dwellers.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

df001 said:


> planetcatfish for all your bottom dwellers.


Thank you - going to check that out.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> My family and I went to the CAOAC auction today and most of it sounded like I was listening to something in a different language. There were very few that I understood what was being auctioned off !


I am glad you were able to make it to the auction today.
I saw you in the front row, I was going to drop over to say hi, 
but by the time I actually got over there, you had left.

Most hobbies have their own "language" when being specific about details,
and Tropical Fish are no different ...

Scientific Latin names are frequently used to positively identify the species of fish being auctioned.
Many times there are multiple common names for a species of fish,
so by using the scientific name, you know what you are getting.
( of course, this depends on the seller using the correct scientific name, 
so sometimes, the auctioneer will correct it if it is incorrect  )

I am getting pretty good at the Latin names for fish, but I have a lot to learn about plants.

By reading articles, websites and just asking other hobbyists, 
you can get better at identifying fish by the Latin name.

Many profiles of fish on websites will list the Latin name,
even Wikipedia is pretty good, 
the best sites are specific to the family of fish you are interested in,
like Livebearers, Tetras, Barbs, Rift Lake Africans, Rainbowfish, Plants or whatever 

Some popular profile websites:
http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/livebearers/ig/Livebearing-Fish-Profiles/
http://www.fishlore.com/profiles-characins.htm
http://www.fishlore.com/profiles-cyprinids.htm
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/afcichlids.html 
http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/rainbowfish/ig/Rainbowfish-Profiles/ 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php

These should give you a good start


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

df001 said:


> planetcatfish for all your bottom dwellers.


This is an awesome resource, I use it all the time


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

My boys were bored so we left about 2 pm. Well worth the drive today for sure !

I will check out those links.

Thank you.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's another one that I use, cichlid-forum.com
Lots of reading, enjoy.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Here's another one that I use, cichlid-forum.com
> Lots of reading, enjoy.


oh yes - I have that one book-marked !


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

The internet is a good resource, you can search under the common fishes name and find the latin ones also.

You can search on any speciality organizations, for example , if you want to know about Killifish, a search on them will show you, the American Killifish Association site, it rains fishes site etc, SOKS sites , all of these site provide the latin names with pictures. You can find a sight for every fish in the hobby, eg Cichlids, Livebearers, guppies, Killies, Bettas, Anabntoids, tetras, catfish etc.

*The best resource however is to go to a local aquarium club, where you can talk with people and they can help you. Most have auctions etc, and will give you the common names and latin names for the fish. They also have members that specialize in certain fish and they have many speakers that will cover specific subjects.*

There are many clubs in the GTA area, Willowdale, Peel, Hamilton, Kitchener, Durham. All these clubs that are close to your locality can be found on the CAOAC, website. ( Canadian Assoc. of Aquarium Clubs) http://www.caoac.ca/

Hope this helps,

Thanks

John


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

It does, John, thank you.

I ventured out to the Durham club for the first time just recently and found it very welcoming, and interesting. Fun if a little overwhelming 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> I ventured out to the Durham club for the first time just recently and found it very welcoming, and interesting. Fun if a little overwhelming


After I attended my first two meetings of the Kitchener-Waterloo Aquarium Society, I felt overwhelmed as well 
I was not sure if I wanted to join since everyone there knew so much about fish and aquariums ... then I realized, that is why I should join ... to learn 
... and by the way, I am still learning, some day soon, I will move from being a fish keeper to a fish breeder, this will bring on more questions, discussions and research ... it really is a great hobby


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Atlas-Vol-Rudiger-Riehl/dp/3882440503 This series of books are the absolute best IMO. Small enough to carry with you and just enough information to help you decide to buy or not. When I first started I took this and then volume 2 with me until I no longer needed them.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Atlas-Vol-Rudiger-Riehl/dp/3882440503 This series of books are the absolute best IMO. Small enough to carry with you and just enough information to help you decide to buy or not. When I first started I took this and then volume 2 with me until I no longer needed them.


I will keep my eyes peeled for them - I like the book reference, as it's easy to share with Bug too 

Not that online resources aren't good, many are excellent.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

FAMA magazine used to have a page called Piscatorial Verbophile. It was basically a monthly page that had a list of scientific names and how to pronounce them. I always found it quite useful. Many of the scientific names are mispronounced by many, even those that have has taxonomic training. On top of all that is the fact that the genus names are constantly changing as they get reclassified. You see this especially in cichlids, but it occurs throughout the hobby.


----------

